# What to use to secure PVC pipe to plywood?



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

I am making a router table and I have a hole drilled in the back of the cabinet to accommodate a 2" (2 3/8) PVC pipe about 4" long for the dust collection. I tried a combination of Wood Putty and Wood Glue hoping it might just be enough to secure it, but it didn't, as I feared.

Its 3/4 birch plywood with a hole, and a pipe stuck in the hole... now I need suggestions on what I could use to secure the pipe to the wood for a solid and hassle free DC connection.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Metal bracket or metal strap with a screw on each side of the pipe.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe I would use liquid nails for that.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

A coupling, Cut it in half and put 1/2 on the inside and 1/2 on the outside and cement it in.


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

The way that the shelving inside is built there can be no attachment made from the inside the cabinet. And I am not sure a bracket or strapping would be sturdy enough since it will likely see some abuse with the hose going on and coming off.

Liquid Nails was on my list of possibilities, but I was hoping you all might have a better solution lol.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Another twist on what subroc posted, use two couplings. Size the length of the pipe so the couplings pull up tight to the plywood.


----------



## Jesse Blair (Oct 9, 2016)

Is Schedule 40 pipe and conduit the same diameters? If so, what about a male terminal adapter, with a metal nut, like you would use to run pvc conduit to a box?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not remember using two part epoxy on PVC so cannot speak from experience. However, it just might work so I would give it a try. Epoxy sticks to many, many things.

You might also try tiny wedges to hold the pipe in the hole. Also long screws driven through the wood into the PVC. 90degree angles screwed to the wood and the PVC. Just look around your shop and let your mind wander.

George


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

Maybe I was unclear on how this looks, I will attach an image that shows the situation from the inside, which precludes any use of nuts etc on the inside as I have built my port in the back (red arrow) slightly lower than the image to get better dust collection.

At this point the only logical connection would be through some sort of adhesive or epoxy, but I wasn't sure would make a solid connection on both the wood and the PVC as few adhesives will really work on both.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

I believe schedule 40 PVC & galvanized pipe are the same OD. Maybe you could thread the PVC & use a galvanized flange to mount it. Or glue on a threaded connector if you don't have threading tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StampBear (Mar 9, 2017)

something like this 










if the hole fits the pipe snugly you could use one of these (female / female) connectors on the inside and cut an angle to get better suction. 










if you are not worried about looks much you can set a few screws in the edges inside and outside then silicone the heck out of the gap. or even spray foam which can be sanded, filled, and painted after curing.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Consider using small "L" brackets - maybe two or three screwed into the plywood and bolted into the PVC. There are also various diameter flanges available for quick disconnect DC hoses/units. Be safe.


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

woodchux said:


> Consider using small "L" brackets - maybe two or three screwed into the plywood and bolted into the PVC. There are also various diameter flanges available for quick disconnect DC hoses/units. Be safe.


I had considered something like this but I was worried that chips would get caught up on the screws and possibly cause a clog. I'm only going to be running a fairly weak shop vac that will pull from the cabinet and from the fence DC connection. I'm not sure if it has the power to really negate this concern.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

StampBear said:


> something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I expect this is a fine idea given the OPs limitations.

What is it (is it PVC) and where did you see it offered?


----------



## StampBear (Mar 9, 2017)

subroc said:


> I expect this is a fine idea given the OPs limitations.
> 
> What is it (is it PVC) and where did you see it offered?


yes, it is PVC and comes in multiple sizes. I saw this one listed at Lowes, however, I have seen them at local hardware stores also.


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

I decided to use some Gorilla Glue 2 part epoxy. Seems to be rock solid and outside of completely abusing the pipe I dont ever see this coming out, looks clean and dried clear, sanded the surrounding area for some cleanup and it looks great.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

